# Nani the Newf



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Nani looks like she is fitting in just fine!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I love Nani. Gorgeous pup and love the couch picture.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Nani is just beautiful! Kind of reminds me of Nellie


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Aw... she's beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nani looks like a fun girl to have around. I have a softspot for Newfs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Nani is gorgeous!!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Aw... she's beautiful! How old is she?


She's 7 months old. We go to the vet in a week, I suspect she'll be about 75 pounds.


Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW Nani is just Beautiful!! Loved the pictures!:smooch:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww how awesome!!! I'd love to have a Neuf!!!! Great photos... loved the bitey face one lol!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Nani looks like she is making herself at home!! Great pics.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Big Dogs Rock!:headbang2And you certainly have a BIG ONE there.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

The only word that comes to mind is stunning wow and beautiful


----------

